# Kemper Profiler, Ottawa (Barrhaven), $1250



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
 

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Not sure if this is a deal, but it sure is cheaper than I have seen.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I’d be interested if I hadn’t recently bought the Quad Cortex which does capturing too.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

It's walking distance from Stately Hand Manor too, but I have an Eleven Rack that I still haven't sorted out -- the Kemper would be beyond me.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Messages last night and this morning but never got a response.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like it is gone.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

That was an incredible deal.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

We'll see it up for sale for a few hundred more shortly.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> I’d be interested if I hadn’t recently bought the Quad Cortex which does capturing too.


How's the Quad Cortex working out for you? I've heard that it has the latest SHARC+ Dual-Core, presumably the most powerful audio processor, commercially...you you believe they are using it's full potential?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah it’s the best modeller I’ve ever used. I can get amp-in-the-room tones and can reproduce my favourite artist’s guitar sounds. It’s left me with no desire to play tube amps or use pedals.


----------

